# Beautiful Münster, a University town in Germany



## StoneRose (Sep 13, 2004)

Münster, a city in North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany, has a population of about 270.000 excluding most of the 48.000 students enrolled in the university. 

The city was awarded the LivCom Liveable Community Award in 2004.

Münster is located only 40Km from Osnabrück and I took these pics the same day in late april I took the Osnabrück pictures .

I could have taken way more intersting pictures in these very charming and lively city but sadly I only had about 2 and a half hours but hopefully I’ll be back soon with a better camera. This city deserves it.

Walking towards the city centre from the central station.









Notice the amount of bikes parked on the left side. Münster truly is a city of bikes rather than cars.


















The bicycle-Autobahn that circles around the inner city. No cars allowed.









Well, he was happy to be in the picture. 


















A majority of Münsteraner are catholics. Clemenskirche. (1745)


















Servatiichurch









This is also the town-museum.









Erbdrostenhof, Münster’s most noble residence was built in 1753.









Church St. Lamberti









Again the Erbdrostenhof. Today it serves as the headquarters for the state curator.









Modern and old united.


















2 pics of the Dominican church


















Prinzipalmarkt, Münster’s main shopping street since the middle ages.



























Historic town-hall on the left









Lamberti Church































































Still green but soon blue.









I love cars but I don’t know what this is. A Noble?






























































































































Historic Town-hall









Cathedral (1225) 

















































































Museum









St. Mary’s Church (1340)


















Castle (1767)



























Leaving the old town and walking towards the Aa-lake.


















Project along the Aa-Lake promenade.




































Going back to the central station. Münster is not a very dense city. In fact my hometown which has almost twice the population of Münster is smaller in size.






















































Goodbye Münster but I’ll definitely back soon.










Münster's application-video for the 2004 livcom award they won:
http://www.muenster.de/stadt/umweltamt/livcom/livcom2004.avi


----------



## milwaukee-københavn (Jun 21, 2006)

Is it Münster that has a large park made out of an old mine that includes a high-rise glass elephant? If so, then I have been there, although your photographs look much nicer than what I remember.


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

What a nice little town!


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks for all the pics. Europe is fortunate that so many of its old buildings have survived intact...other parts of the world have not been as lucky.


----------



## lilylidou (Jun 15, 2007)

beatuiful city.thanks for pics


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

Been there several times... A nice town!


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Looks like a great city...German cities in general are amazing!


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Great pictures! 

You forgot the most famous Münsteraner:








I LOVE them :lol:


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

Who is it?


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

^^
Who cares, you just gotta love them:lol:


----------



## kiku99 (Sep 17, 2002)

nicekay:


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

Cool, does it work?


>


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow, great pics! I really enjoyed that. Seems that Münster is a real biketown eh 

Münster is just a fantaboulous, lovely university town. And especially if you remember what happened to Münster in WW2, it's even much greater...









And by the way - this is a grand looking Lotus Elise


----------



## calumcstuart (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for that! The town of my birth that I only visited once when I was 15. Will have to go back!


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

So nice!


----------



## StoneRose (Sep 13, 2004)

milwaukee-københavn said:


> Is it Münster that has a large park made out of an old mine that includes a high-rise glass elephant? If so, then I have been there, although your photographs look much nicer than what I remember.


Well, if they have I certainly didn't see it. 




erbsenzaehler said:


> And by the way - this is a grand looking Lotus Elise


Ah, good to know.


----------



## Turboff (Jun 22, 2007)

tanzirian said:


> Thanks for all the pics. Europe is fortunate that so many of its old buildings have survived intact...other parts of the world have not been as lucky.


According to erbsenzaehler's photo, it does not appear that Münster is one of the lucky ones. I guess it was probably rebuilt to resemble what it used to?

Thanks for the great photos, StoneRose.


----------



## Lucas. (Feb 18, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

milwaukee-københavn said:


> Is it Münster that has a large park made out of an old mine that includes a high-rise glass elephant? If so, then I have been there, although your photographs look much nicer than what I remember.


No that's Hamm on the eastend of Ruhrarea (south of Münster):


----------



## WolfHound (Jun 28, 2006)

Damn I wish my University's town looked like that. Nice:banana:


----------

